

Ask HN: What's your Twitter beef? I'm searching for ideas. - j45

Hi,<p>This is my first Ask HN so I hope the format is okay.<p>I'm looking to solve a problem that Twitter has as a weekend project.<p>I'd like to get a list of what problems others see using twitter (spam, whatever) and see if I can tackle one of them.<p>That's it, hopefully this is enough to go with!
======
otoburb
When several dm messages are exchanged between two people (you and one other)
in a short period of time, Twitter (or your client) will auto-detect and move
into a chat mode.

The 140 character limit really starts becoming a serious limitation.

Perhaps you could implement this feature such that it would only trigger if
both of you are on a fat (read: desktop) client so it doesn't cut off the
mobile subscribers who may still depend on the 140char limit.

~~~
j45
Cool! I haven't dm'ed enough to see this kick in. Time to try it out. No way I
would have known about this any other ways, thanks for sharing.

